# AMD x6 1100t vs i5 2400/2500



## murali1003 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am looking for cpu for gaming. I have no idea for overclocking. In stock amd x6 1100t or i5 2500 which one performs best in games?
I am planning to install win7 x64 will it have any effect in game performance considering most games come in 32 bit.?
I planned to install raid seagate 1 tb x2 in raid 0 if intel how about raid performance in intel h67 with its in build raid controller?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^i5-2500k better for games.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

@OP: Welcome to TDF.

Refer the below threads first.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/132775-read-first-thread-starting-tips.html

If you are planning to make any purchase & you are seeking some suggestion related your buy then fill the below templete.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Mar 16, 2011)

i5 2500 beats 1100T in Gaming
You will have no problems playing Games on Windows 7 x64


----------



## murali1003 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ty all. If somebody clarify about raid performance who had experienced that would be better


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2011)

For gaming i5-2500K FTW!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

murali1003 said:


> Ty all. If somebody clarify about raid performance who had experienced that would be better


I don't like the onboard RAID controllers.

If you want speed, buy a SSD for games and OS and use a HDD for storage.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

murali1003 said:


> I am planning to install win7 x64 will it have any effect in game performance considering most games come in 32 bit.?


All the above processors are *amd64* processors and they're backward compatible with x86 (32bit). So, no performance penalty.

2500k is the processor to go for.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2011)

ico said:


> *All the above processors are amd64 processors *and they're backward compatible with x86 (32bit). So, no performance penalty.
> 
> 2500k is the processor to go for.



err - what - all the processors are amd64 procs means even a core i5 2500K is amd 64 bit instruction set ??? !!

Buddy all the cpus Op mentioned has 64 bit instruction set and 64 bit support for AMD and Intel has a little bit difference - in AMD cpus it's known as AMD64 technology and for intel it's called Extended Memory 64 technology (EM64T)

Read more about this


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> err - what - all the processors are amd64 procs means even a core i5 2500K is amd 64 bit instruction set ??? !!
> 
> Buddy all the cpus Op mentioned has 64 bit instruction set and 64 bit support for AMD and Intel has a little bit difference - in AMD cpus it's known as AMD64 technology and for intel it's called Extended Memory 64 technology (EM64T)
> 
> Read more about this


amd64 + very minor differences = EM64T.

The point is, when you download Ubuntu, you find *Ubuntu-amd64*  not Ubuntu-em64t. Some companies call this only *amd64* while some use the 'neutral' *x86_64.* No one calls it EM64T/Intel 64.

Intel wanted us to use Itanium IA-64, which no one did because it wasn't backward compatible.


----------

